
Ask HN: Sources of historical HN-type discussion during past tech bubbles? - Lxr
I am interested in reading raw, unedited &quot;intelligent&quot; tech discussion similar to HN during past events such as the dot-com bubble, for personal interest and education. I want to get an idea of the genuine state of discussion during these events without any kind of hindsight bias - what predictions were being made, how were people justifying valuations, were people warning about overvaluation, etc. What interesting sources are there for this?
======
epc
Aside from slashdot, various Usenet newsgroups and mailing lists. May not seem
obvious but AOL had a number of moderated discussion areas, as did CI$ and
Fidonet. Not sure if any of those are archived.

If you're looking for finance (valuations and business models) discussions I'd
look into Yahoo Finance and other day trading boards of the era.

A lot of the trade publications vaporized in the resulting implosion,
including their archives. Industry Standard was the best business of
technology magazine, maybe Wired but it was more fanboi. Internet World wasn't
too bad but started imploding early (maybe 1999).

------
kingnothing
Slashdot is the only big one I can think of that would still be around.

